# RAI scheduled for Monday 6/18



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sitting here and reading how everyone is on the LID and have had TSH levels taken. I'm having my RAI on Monday and I have never had a TSH and endo never told me to do LID before RAI. Anyone else go through this??? I have had a horrific time with joint pain everywhere and edema in my left hand. I'm scheduled for 3 days of isolation after my RAI and no work for 3 weeks at least. Had my scan last week and haven't heard anything. I guess that no news is good news, right? I guess that I concerned that because I haven't been on an LID what effect does that have on the RAI? The girl in nuclear med said that some doctors want LID and some don't. I guess I'm lucky that I haven't had to deal with that, but I'm wondering if I did LID if I wouldn't have the pain and edema either. Who knows.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The girl in nuclear med is right - some docs order the LID, others don't. I wouldn't worry too much about that. I doubt LID vs. no LID would have any effect on the pain and edema, but you never know.

I am, however, a little concerned that you have not had your TSH tested. Seems that most/all of us had to have a TSH above 30 to get RAI. What dose (how many millicuries) are you getting...do you know?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> The girl in nuclear med is right - some docs order the LID, others don't. I wouldn't worry too much about that. I doubt LID vs. no LID would have any effect on the pain and edema, but you never know.
> 
> I am, however, a little concerned that you have not had your TSH tested. Seems that most/all of us had to have a TSH above 30 to get RAI. What dose (how many millicuries) are you getting...do you know?


Ditto everything. If you can dig up crimebuff's thread, I posted some links there that discuss the efficacy of LID. Some studies say it makes a difference, some say it doesn't. My doctor said that it might make a difference for some people, but it wasn't found to be statistically significant. Given the cancer, surgery, hormonal upheaval, he more or less said: just worry about getting better and don't worry about the LID.

The TSH, though, is critical. I would be concerned about this. Likely, you are fine, given your symptoms, by why chance it?


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your posts. They may have tested me when I went to the endo and maybe it was enough to show I was ready for RAI and I just wasn't told as they took a couple tubes of blood.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Personally, I'm at a loss for the TSH requirement. Being hyper, my TSH was super low when I had my RAI. I was on a minimal LID, no multivitamin, chinese, or seafood.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

30 hours post RAI and the only thing I'm noticing is TOTALLY exhausted. I have slept 24 of those 30 hours. I also have very little appetite. I feel the salivary glands aching but sucking on life savers helps. I'm in a hotel for my isolation and going stir crazy. I can't wait to go home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontilgon (May 30, 2012)

I only had 10 mci for my graves and didn't feel any side effects but being of the methimozole started to take it toll and the dr just put me back on it. What meds r u on post rai


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

interpret77 said:


> 30 hours post RAI and the only thing I'm noticing is TOTALLY exhausted. I have slept 24 of those 30 hours. I also have very little appetite. I feel the salivary glands aching but sucking on life savers helps. I'm in a hotel for my isolation and going stir crazy. I can't wait to go home tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


That was me. The first 48 hours I was convinced I had the flu. It does pass.


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> That was me. The first 48 hours I was convinced I had the flu. It does pass.


I'm actually feeling great. I didn't feel nauseous at all, just completely exhausted and then stir crazy from the isolation period. I had bad restless legs so the doctor put me on some meds for that and that helps a lot. I'm really pleased with the side effects I have had so far. I was preparing myself for the worst.

Tomorrow I will proudly walk the Surivor lap at Relay for Life. I'm honored to represent us Thyroid folk!!!!!!!!!!  :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

interpret77 said:


> I'm actually feeling great. I didn't feel nauseous at all, just completely exhausted and then stir crazy from the isolation period. I had bad restless legs so the doctor put me on some meds for that and that helps a lot. I'm really pleased with the side effects I have had so far. I was preparing myself for the worst.
> 
> Tomorrow I will proudly walk the Surivor lap at Relay for Life. I'm honored to represent us Thyroid folk!!!!!!!!!!  :hugs:


Excellent! Hope this continues and you get out there and kick some butt.................


----------

